# Já mluvím česky



## Andycool

can someone help mi translating this phrase for me?  could it be possible?

"Já mluvím česky. Mějte se hezky pane za týden na shledanou! "


----------



## Tagarela

I'm begginer in Czech, but, I think that it is:

"I speak Czech. Mr., have a nice time during the week/Have a nice week and good bye."


----------



## ilocas2

Já mluvím česky. Mějte se hezky, pane. Za týden na shledanou!

It means:

I speak Czech. Have a nice time, Mister. We will see/meet each other again in a week!


----------



## Andycool

Thanks a lot both of you, Tagarela and Ilocas for your prompt response. it was very helpful for me. thanks again!


----------

